# Topwater Trout and Reds...



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Me and a buddy headed down to the backwater to see if we could catch a few reds...Heard rumor of some hitting topwater. 

Got there about 7:15 am and started throwing zara spooks and top dogs.
My second cast had a 3-4 lb spec hammer my spook right at the boat. That will scare you pretty good that early in the morning. Fought the fish for a good 2 minutes, grabbed his lip with the lip gripper and slid him down the stringer. 4 casts later threw my spook right against the grass, popped him twice, and the water exploded. Fished somehow missed the bait. Threw a second cast, popped it twice, and a nice 24 inch puppy came up and slurped it like a brown trout taking a dry fly. He and the trout will be dinner guests tonight. 
Lip grippers may be the greatest invention ever when trying to get a fish in the yak that has a treble hook plug in his mouth.

My buddy managed to catch a trout almost as big as mine on a top dog jr and a puppy almost as big as mine on a watermelon paddle tail with a green tail.
Here is a pic of him and his first pup ever.









Fished on until about 1 and managed to catch two RATs

















Topwater fishing is about a fun as any type of fishing there is. The only type of fishing I think I enjoy more is surf fishing.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice fishing sachmo


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

purty werk Jeb.. watching the top water lure get smacked is gotta be the most exhileratingand funniest thing to do when sight casting to pups, specs and stripers. Gotta buncha new top water Mirrolures I can't wait to try.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## Bishup (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice fish!

Where did you pick up that lip gripper?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*lip gripper*

Kayakfishingstuff.com


----------

